# Something very wrong with me and prednisone



## Pierreracine (May 6, 2011)

Could someone please get me facts straight concerning prednisone and possible weakness/dizziness? I feel very BAD...

I started on 40 mg. almost 3 weeks ago; after 2 weeks, I switched to 30 mg., according to the hospital doctor med schedule  (was in the hospital for 3 days with the BIGGEST flare ever in 25 years: yeah, I vomited fecal fluid... Didn't know could happen!).

So, the day I went from 40 mg. to 30 mg. I started to feel VERY dizzy and weak. To the point I was scare to drive the car too far from home. 

So I saw a doctor: he told me to bring my dosage up to 35 mg. (from 30 mg.) and keep it there until I see my GI on may 16th.

Well, it worked...for 1 day only! Today (second day on 35 mg.) it all started again: dizziness and weakness combined with panic ( I am SO fearful of fainting).

I must also mention that I take Ativan 1 mg, a soft benzodiazepine to help me sleep at night. 

Anyone would guess a diagnosis? I KNOW that prednisone tapering could cause that. But is it possible that prednisone, by itself, can also cause these symptoms, without even tapering?

Thanks in advance!


Pierre Racine, Canada


----------



## Jennifer (May 7, 2011)

If your symptoms didn't start before the taper (you were on it for 2 weeks and that stuff kicks in within days) then I doubt its the Prednisone itself but maybe. Last time I took Pred. the ER doc had me take 50mg and my heart was racing and I felt dizzy and just plain WRONG (kind of like a panic attack) within a day. After being on it for 3 days my heart doctor told me to stop taking it (I was taking it for something unrelated to Crohn's). I don't recall feeling weak from it and I haven't had to taper off of Pred in over 10 years so I don't recall the low down there. If you can, contact your doctor before the appointment and let them know what's going on. They may be able to help you over the phone. I know its the weekend now and waiting sucks so you'll have to use the ER as needed and try to have someone else drive if you can. I have a panic disorder and I know how hard it is to drive when you're having a panic attack (or in your case may just feel like one unless you only feel this way while driving). I became home bound for a while but I hope the same doesn't happen to you. Since Prednisone messes with our moods so much, I wouldn't be surprised if it were causing you to have panic attacks and the weakness could be caused by something else.

Sorry if I wasn't much help.


----------



## Grumbletum (May 7, 2011)

Hi Pierre
I'm tapering off Prednisolone at the moment and am experiencing similar symptoms, albeit not quite as severe as yours. I've gone from the high, full of energy can't sleep phase to feeling really fatigued and needing to have a sleep during the day. I'm wondering tho if vitamin deficiency might have something to do with it: have had a few migraines and getting sores at the corners of my mouth.
It's so hard to know sometimes. Is it the disease, the drugs or something else causing the symptoms? Like the others say, I think you should try to see someone if you can.
Hope you'll be feeling as back to normal as you can soon.
Helen x


----------



## silveyk (May 7, 2011)

Per Epocrates...Prednisone can cause a wealth of side effects. Now weakness can be serious. There is something called steroid myopathy (myo = muscle pathy =problem). Steroids can make you feel loopy, but I have never heard of them cause dizziness. If you feel lightheaded then your blood pressure may be low. Push the fluids and eat some salty chips to combat that.


Common Prednisone side effects:

sodium and fluid retention
sweating incr.
headache
vertigo
insomnia
nervousness
mood swings
edema
muscle weakness
elevated BP
glucose intolerance
petechiae/ecchymosis
facial erythema
menstrual irregularities
hypokalemia
IOP incr.
impaired wound healing (long-term use)
Cushing syndrome
skin pigmentation abnormality
hirsutism
urticaria

Dr. S (spouse of Crohn's sufferer)


----------



## Ari (May 7, 2011)

Bonjour Pierre.

I think Ativan can cause dizziness or even fainting. :ywow: I'd stop it for a few days and see whether that makes a difference if I were you...:runaway:

Take care :beerchug:


----------



## micjac (May 7, 2011)

Hi Pierre, 
I, too, take an Rx sleep aid but have to say that I'm not a fan of prednisone nor is it a fan of me.  It caused mucho muscle weakness to the point of where I couldn't walk... I agree with everyone else.  I'd make a call or get to the ER.  (although I tend to wait it out until Monday to save the long wait in the ER)  I'm a great one to tell you what I think you should do, but am not likely to visit a hospital unless I'm visiting someone else.
Good luck!  
Jan
P.S  We will be visiting Vancouver for 3 days next week.  Staying in center.  Any food friendly restaurants you can suggest?  Body can't tolerate overly rich or fried food.  Thanks for any suggestions and I do hope you get to the bottom of this.  If you think it is panic, try to keep your mind busy (don't believe everything you read on the internet, but stick to this forum.)


----------



## jonimas0151 (May 7, 2011)

I am currently on predisone but low dose on my step down, only 15mg, but had started on 50mg. I was so jacked up I could hardly sit down let alone sleep.  But I never experienced what you are having dizziness etc.  This is the 3rd time I have been on it in 3yrs.  I have taken benydrll to help me sleep at night and that has helped.  I would definately check back in with your doc on that.  
Joni


----------



## Terriernut (May 9, 2011)

Its best to step it down at the higher dosages by 5mg at most.  7 days at that, then 5mg...then even slower.

Your symtoms can also be attributed to dehydration by the way!  How much are you drinking and eating at this time?  You need to drink ALOT of water and fluids.

Misty


----------



## Pierreracine (May 9, 2011)

Terriernut said:


> Its best to step it down at the higher dosages by 5mg at most.  7 days at that, then 5mg...then even slower.
> 
> Your symtoms can also be attributed to dehydration by the way!  How much are you drinking and eating at this time?  You need to drink ALOT of water and fluids.
> 
> Misty


You are probably right. Could prednisone cause dehydration? I don't drink much.... Well I took 4 Ensure yesterday and 1 soup and maybe 2 coffee... But I don't drink water...


----------



## Terriernut (May 9, 2011)

And low blood pressure.  

You need to be drinking ALOT more fluids.  Juice if you can tolerate it...but alot more liquids.  Dehydration can do some serious things...dont mess with it.  Drink water, juice...less caffiene if possible.  But any liquids are better than nothing.
Misty


----------

